# Our Groovy New Twins



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, Ditza finally settled down and started pushing around 8pm. She blessed us with twins! One lovely doe and one handsome buck. Mom and babies are doing well. 

Ditza is a Hebrew name. So all her kids get Hebrew names (or derivatives) as well). Last year we had Davian and Aviva. But now...

Introducing Zissel (It means "Sweet") and Ike (It means "laughter")

Zissel is in the first pic, Ike in the second and both in the third. I'll get some better photos at our next bottle feeding.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, I love them!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cute! Are they full lamanchas?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are more pics. Ike has the markings on his side. They are, indeed, pureblood LaManchas.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought so. I love the names! Are you keeping the doe? Perhaps I'll see you at a show one of these days.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if we'll keep her or not. I'll give her the summer to see how her build shifts and changes as she grows. Right now I'm not loving the short, thick neck. But she's less than 24 hours old. She's also dramatic. WAY dramatic. She might be good fodder for funny blog posts even if that characteristic won't make her my favorite snuggle goat. At the very least we'll show her this summer and see how she rates with the judges and with other LaMancha folk.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I like stubby neck lamanchas if you want to send her my way!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Blessings to you and your family! What healthy, sturdy looking kids!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They seem big - all legs and bones, though. And WOW do they eat. Less than 24 hours old and they are chugging 6 ounces every 3 hours and looking for more. We're having to monitor how full their bellies are so they don't get sick from overeating. What piggies!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awwww, cutie pies!! I gotta say, seeing so many cute Munchies on TGS has started to warm me over on the lack of ears...:-D


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wuv Munchies. ;-)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I still just can't get over the no ears thing.  They're really cute though.  For Lamanchas :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What adorable no-eared babies. I love my Munchies too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

